# Speak to me about color genetics...or what type female should I buy



## Cpo614 (Feb 16, 2012)

I recently lucked into a gorgeous half moon plakat male. I have had bettas for 8 years, but never attempted a spawn....but this guy is giving me the itch. I'll try to attach a photo but I'm on my phone so it may not work. 

What kind of female would cross well? Mostly what colors. I know I will probably stick with another half moon. I have already decided none of the girls in my sorority tank deserve his awesomeness. 

If he is not awesome and shouldn't spawn, let me down gently lol.

Also anyone near cinci want to hold my hand if I attempt this?

If the picture works keep in mind he is just in the teeny cup for the picture. He lives in a nice posh heated/filtered tank.


----------



## Cpo614 (Feb 16, 2012)

Picture attempt 2


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Can you get a side view picture of him flaring in the tank. Lure him with a mirror or a jarred female.

All I can say at the moment is that he is spawn-worthy. Color wise, you can use blue or green (what ever shade), white opaque, or any color without red..... unless you want multi colors.

Also, what are you aiming to get in fry?


----------



## Amphibianite (Aug 6, 2011)

I would personally suggest a mustard gas, purple, or another teal would look really good. You could try to cross in silver/standard dragon into the works as well.
He is indeed a beautiful boy, and should make a nice spawn.


----------



## Cpo614 (Feb 16, 2012)

indjo said:


> Can you get a side view picture of him flaring in the tank. Lure him with a mirror or a jarred female.
> 
> All I can say at the moment is that he is spawn-worthy. Color wise, you can use blue or green (what ever shade), white opaque, or any color without red..... unless you want multi colors.
> 
> Also, what are you aiming to get in fry?


I am trying to get healthy desirable fish. I'm not looking to set records, get rich, make history. I'm not looking for a specific color/trait as this is my first spawn. Thats the main reason I'm asking for suggestions on a mate.


----------



## Cpo614 (Feb 16, 2012)

I actually have a very very pretty blue female, but she is dark based. Would that be an issue? Cause undesirable results?


----------

